# Any Bilingual Francophones Want to Make Friends?



## Kharne (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm trying to learn French and conversing with someone who speaks that language is the fastest and best way to learn! If you speak fluent French and English that'd be great! But, if you're French and wanting to practice English that works too! Any type of French speaker is chill! Quebecois would be excellent


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 24, 2021)

Try Reddit


----------



## Kharne (Mar 25, 2021)

Will do!


----------

